# Daily Activity sheets for SSD



## Diane FM (Jan 28, 2004)

I have my daily living questionaire for Soc Sec benefits and am actually either terrified I won't do it right or just totally confused. The questions are worded in a way that my answers don't really fit.I guess it is more like if I have any life left in me at all It will be used against me.I know my medical problems qualify. The docs notes are all but worthless according to the lady at SS.I have been off from work now for 6 months with no improvement to my physical abilities.Do any of you have any advice left for me with these papers? How do I get the docs to do their job?THey are on my side, but obviously don't know what to do...Thank you Diane.I was looking for that list of symptoms as a checklist so I don't leave anything out. Does anyone know where that is?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This is probably too late to be helpful, but you could probably check the FAQ here in the forum. There is one for Fibromyalgia and one for CFIDS, and I imagine they both have checklists. Let us know how you're doing with your case!


----------



## BonnieRamona (May 11, 2004)

I was checking the yellow pages and there are attorneys who will help you, there is also a Social Security Law Firm in my book to help people, they say they can expedite the claims 'we win or no fee'. I hope you can find help that will get you benefits. SS doesn't make it easy, just don't give up. There are other sources of information and help that I don't know about too.


----------

